# dvd/cd-rw drive appearing on safely remove hardware



## baba.baruah (Oct 10, 2007)

i have just formated my ibm r51 laptop and installed all the drivers.my dvd/cd-rw drive is working properly but it is appearing on the safely remove hardware icon. i am using xp home.please help me out.


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

I know it is common for a lot of laptops to show cd-rom drives in the safely remove hardware list. Usually the only laptops i see this on is for laptops that have it so you can easy remove the cd-rom drive while the computer is on. 
It is possible that it is just from the driver that you are using for the cd-rom. Personally it is nothing to worry about unless it being there really bothers you.


----------



## baba.baruah (Oct 10, 2007)

i want to get rid of this thing coz there was no problem before i formated it


----------



## hardcorehigh5 (Dec 10, 2007)

yeah...that happened to me...and unfortunately i actually removed my cd drive...how do i add it again...like my cd drive on my laptop wont open anymore


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

For the best support please create your own thread and prefferable add information about your computer and what you have down. From what it sounds like though, if you just used that icon to safely remove the cd drive then restarting should work fine to get it work again. If you did something else and you tried to restart it and still does not work please in that new thread give more information and you will get help.


----------



## DKS (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi There,
I am having the same story to tell, after re-installing Windows XP Pro SP2, the DVD ROM is coming under "Safely Remove Hardware". By mistake I selected DVD ROM and it got stopped and can't find CD Drive icon under "My Computer". I removed the DVD ROM drive completely from the system and re-fitted but the system didn't detect as it detects Pen Drives. Again I need to Re-start the machine, with the DVD ROM fitted properly, to get CD drive icon back. Now question is if it doesn't follow the rule of Plug-and-play, then what is the use of DVD ROM to come under "Safely Remove Hardware" ?? can't it be made as fixed drive? infact it was like that before the re-installation. Now what could be the setting that we should look into?
Thanks in advance for all your incoming suggestions.

Regards
DKS


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

It may be the driver itself. When you reinstall XP it may use a genric driver for the cd-rom and see it as removeable. You may want to just try updateing the driver off of the computers website and see if that helps. This shouldn't be a problem though if you used the restore program or CD that came with your computer butyou may want to try it anyway.


----------



## DKS (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks a lot...... Will definetely try to update to the same driver which was there before re-installation. lets if I could find it.

regards
DKS


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Thank you, since I'm not really sure if this would work, please post the results


----------

